# Sigelei 200W TC



## Rob Fisher (3/1/16)

The Sigelei 200W TC is a variable box mod with temperature control capabilities. Features an enlarged screen with a drop-down menu.

*Product Features*:


Adjustable temperature control
Low voltage protection
Low resistance protection
High input voltage warning
Output short circuit protection
Reverse battery protection
Overheating prevention
*Product Specifications*:


TFT LCD Screen Dimensions: 45mm x 35mm
Accommodates 2 18650 sized batteries
Variable wattage range: 5.0 - 200 watts
Output voltage range: 0.5 - 7.0 volts
Atomizer resistance range: 0.05 - 2.5 ohm
Battery voltage range: 6.2 - 8.4 volts
Temperature control range: 100 - 350°C / 212 - 662°F
Supports Kanthal, nickel, and titanium wires

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (3/1/16)

Not to be disrepecftul but why would u buy another 200 w mod if u just sold the rolo that was perfect ?


----------



## Andre (3/1/16)

andro said:


> Not to be disrepecftul but why would u buy another 200 w mod if u just sold the rolo that was perfect ?


I think Rob is just bringing this to our attention, @andro - it is in the forum "New Product Watch". Do not see him declaring any intention to buy same, but you never know.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/1/16)

andro said:


> Not to be disrepecftul but why would u buy another 200 w mod if u just sold the rolo that was perfect ?



@andro @Andre is right... it's the new product watch thread... 

But the Rolo isn't perfect... not for me and a lot of other vapers out there. It's way too difficult to use... I have had a 200w device for ages... the Snow Wolf and I much prefer it to the Rolo.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (4/1/16)

The sigelei is a 2 battery device and the screen reminds me of the epic battle of the Ericsson and Nokia. 
The rolo might just be the 3310 with the pixel art themes 
I think it was the T68 or something like that from Ericsson with the first 256 colour screen.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

